# vintage longines



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

hey all i found this on ebay and am seriously considering it. im pretty new to watches and a complete newbie to vintage so any help is appreciated.

just wanting to no if this watch seems legit , it looks it to me but i kinda dont have the eye to spot a fake.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/a/Rr7vA


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I too have been watching that one, but it will go higher than I can do right now. I would be pretty confident going buy the sellers feedback and the amount of photographic evidence he is supplying. A quick perusal of his other items shows he deals in this end of the watch market.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Is the crown marked ? It's possible that it might be a non-genuine replacement. I'm not sure if the original model had that design.

That dial is called a guilloche dial. Quite rare in the watch world to find pieces with this type of dial and they, obviously, sell for slightly more than the classic dial ones.

I have seen watches with a REDIALED guilloche dial so I would ask the seller for more pictures. I would ask for a picture of the full front dial (there should be SWISS or SWISS MADE at 6 o'clock) and one of the crown to see if it's signed.

His photos are hi-res but the angles and lighting don't tell everything here and can easily fool you which is the case here, sadly. It's good to have artistic photos of what you're selling but you should also show the watch in it's "natural" condition so that people can see all the necessary details.

Also is it me or is gold flaking off the back side of the lugs ?


----------



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

So I messaged him asking if everything was original and his response was

"Crown is not original, I think the dial is but I'm not 100% on that so...Crystal will not be original...If you're looking for a 100% original watch I would look elsewhere. Thanks for your interest"

which seems a little but messed up to me as he has put it up a authentic genuine Longines but nowhere in the description does it say anything about any replacement parts.


----------



## Johanejohansson (Apr 29, 2017)

It's not necessarily a bad thing in my opinion. As long as the parts that are replaced are also original, it's standard service. I bought a vintage Longines which had a near-immaculate dial. Seller assured me it was original, but that's almost impossible considering it was a watch that had seen decades of wear and tear. But does it really matter, as it looks 100% original and is in perfect condition?


----------

